# [Official] RajNX - the BEST and most USER-FRIENDLY free Nintendo Switch "CFW"



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

this thread has turned into nothing but shitposting by angry followers of other CFW, a new thread was created
you can find it here https://gbatemp.net/threads/rajnx-c...free-starter-pack-for-nintendo-switch.513785/


----------



## blurx (Aug 4, 2018)

Does it have sig patches without needing to add certain folders?


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

blurx said:


> Does it have sig patches without needing to add certain folders?



Of course !


----------



## Kilim (Aug 4, 2018)

you're trying too hard tbh







hop off your hateboner already, it's actually doing what credibility you have harm


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm only trying to provide the most FEATURE-PACKED and USER-FRIENDLY "CFW" for everyone !


----------



## Drakia (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> ACTUALLY LEGAL TO DISTRIBUTE BECAUSE IT CONTAINS NO COPYRIGHTED NINTENDO CODE


You're a little slow there, bud, ReiNX is fully patch based  But good job trying to play catch up


----------



## hitman (Aug 4, 2018)

nice! thanks rajkosto!


----------



## blahblah (Aug 4, 2018)

How about you not be a prick and snipe at actual useful developers who make the stuff the community actually wants?


----------



## TheZander (Aug 4, 2018)

Kilim said:


> you're trying too hard tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem a tad obsessed, those are some creepy ass screenshots. 



This is baller cfw, thanks!


----------



## Adran_Marit (Aug 4, 2018)

Wouldn't the most user friendly version just drag and drop the payload without then having to do anything else? Just curious is all


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

Adran_Marit said:


> Wouldn't the most user friendly version just drag and drop the payload without then having to do anything else? Just curious is all



Unfortunately the payload size limits prevent that ! Something needs to be on the sdcard regardless.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> Unfortunately the payload size limits prevent that ! Something needs to be on the sdcard regardless.


also have you checked rei's github today?


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

I have better things to do, like bringing you only top class Nintendo Switch homebrew and "CFW"s !


----------



## Drakia (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> Current version: 0.6.9 (04.08.2018)
> 
> Proper attribution of all used sysmodules/homebrew.



Actually, here's a question. This appears to be a re-bundle of Hekate, Atmosphere, hbloader, hbmenu and tinfoil. Now, considering you don't link to any repos aside from their upstream, I'm assuming you've made to changes?

So, is this really a CFW *release*, or just a pre-made starter pack? You should probably tag things correctly, you'll confuse users if you claim core Hekate and Atmosphere as your own


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

According to the definition of "CFW" in the community, this absolutely qualifies as one, as only "sigpatches" are required to be a "CFW" !


----------



## ExploitJunkie (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> Current version: 0.6.9 (04.08.2018)
> Download link: Get it from https://switchtools.sshnuke.net (as usual) !
> 
> INSTALLATION
> ...



Rajkosto is a beast.. killing em.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

this is the best meme i've seen today
thanks for making the reinx release the best it could possibly be, man <3


----------



## tinbs (Aug 4, 2018)

Raj why dont you let your cfw speak for itself instead of trying to suck away attention from ReiNX


----------



## Adran_Marit (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> I have better things to do, like bringing you only top class Nintendo Switch homebrew and "CFW"s !


Okay, here is a snippet of it


Features:


Loads all KIPs from /ReiNX/sysmodules/ directory


Optional custom kernel/secmon/warmboot


FS patches on the fly (NCA verify/cmac and optional nogc)


Exclusive ReiNX sysmodules with built in ES patches


What does your do different?


----------



## Drakia (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> According to the definition of "CFW" in the community, this absolutely qualifies as one, as only "sigpatches" are required to be a "CFW" !


Oh, shit, I didn't realize all I did was make an IPS file for Atmosphere's loader patch system. I could have sworn I actually wrote a new loader patch system, and implemented my own patch format for it. Damnit, no wonder everyone was using ReiNX's patches in Atmosphere right after we released it /s


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

METEOS: oh mannnnn my chips need more seasoning
RAJKOSTO: NEVER FEAR, METEOS
METEOS: oh fuck is that rajkosto man
RAJKOSTO: THAT'S RIGHT! I HAVE THE SEASONING YOU NEED!
METEOS: oh boy that's all the salt i wanted, thanks, rajkosto man
RAJKOSTO: HAH HAH HAH HAH -flies away, screaming about reinx-


----------



## Huntereb (Aug 4, 2018)

Trainees absolutely SEETHING, try again rajcuck!


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

Drakia said:


> Oh, shit, I didn't realize all I did was make an IPS file for Atmosphere's loader patch system. I could have sworn I actually wrote a new loader patch system, and implemented my own patch format for it. Damnit, no wonder everyone was using ReiNX's patches in Atmosphere right after we released it /s



Thanks for all your efforts, because rewriting something that already exists to make it incompatible with what the community already offers is really useful !


----------



## Reisyukaku (Aug 4, 2018)

Good thing i advised my fanbase to not run binaries by non-credible users. They might fall for your brick code.


----------



## Drakia (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> Yes, because rewriting something that already exists to make it incompatible with what the community already offers is really useful !


Nobody offered IPS patches for ES, and I didn't find IPS to be the most efficient manner of patching NSOs, so yes, I re-implemented it in a more efficient and to me better way of patching.


----------



## Crusatyr (Aug 4, 2018)

Hey, Rajkosto, just out of curiosity, how much did it hurt you to write your IPS patches for legally obtained backup(tm) loading that the community was asking for?


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

Crusatyr said:


> Hey, Rajkosto, just out of curiosity, how much did it hurt you to write your IPS patches for legally obtained backup(tm) loading that the community was asking for?


must've fucking killed him
at least he has more salt to distribute, now


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

It only took about 20 minutes (most of it verifying it on all firmwares), really strange why other "CFW"s didnt have it sooner !


----------



## Adran_Marit (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> It only took about 20 minutes (most of it verifying it on all firmwares), really strange why other "CFW"s didnt have it sooner !


how much testing did you do? on all firmwares that you could?


----------



## Reisyukaku (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> It only took about 20 minutes (most of it verifying it on all firmwares), really strange why other "CFW"s didnt have it sooner !


IPS is garbage when superior ReiNAND patching system uses 1 file for all firms


----------



## ExploitJunkie (Aug 4, 2018)

let the butt hurting commence...


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

This way support for more firmwares can be added just by adding more files !
They can even be provided by the community since IPS is a well known patching format and all it takes is the original and modified NSO.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2018)

Kilim said:


> you're trying too hard tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you use white gbatemp? Are you racist?


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

oh wait i just realized
0.6.9
that's a 69 reference
and 69 is a sexual position
HAH comedy genius


----------



## Drakia (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> It only took about 20 minutes (most of it verifying it on all firmwares), really strange why other "CFW"s didnt have it sooner !


It only took 20 minutes because you'd already pirated all of those Nintendo firmwares beforehand. Poor Nintendo, how can you claim to have the moral high ground while pirating from them


----------



## huma_dawii (Aug 4, 2018)

What is this? Some kind of joke?


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

huma_dawii said:


> What is this? Some kind of joke?



No way friendo, completely legitimate "CFW", just like all the others !


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2018)

Can this run PS2 emulators? Asking for a friend


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

@rajkosto should've called it vraj.kosto like a real chad would have


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 4, 2018)

Why aren't these on github? You could write a readme and everything on there too..


----------



## Huntereb (Aug 4, 2018)

Reisyukaku said:


> IPS is garbage when superior ReiNAND patching system uses 1 file for all firms








*DELET THIS *before he kills himself!!


----------



## TheZander (Aug 4, 2018)

This reminds me of living in la during the early 90s. East coast, west coast wars. The crips and bloods fighting over which cfw for atari was best. That's what spurred it on nothing to do with turf or rap.


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Why aren't these on github? You could write a readme and everything on there too..



I don't believe in posting binaries inside git repositories.


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> garbage snipped...
> 
> Proper attribution of all used sysmodules/homebrew
> more snipped...



Does this relate to the archive bit problem? I'm not really sure what that's meant to mean. I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

No it just means credit is given where credit is due, unlike some other "CFW"s !


----------



## Adran_Marit (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> I don't believe in posting binaries inside git repositories.


How do we know this won't brick if it isn't open source?


----------



## Barrowsx (Aug 4, 2018)

You okay there buddy? Seems like you blew a fuse, and not the ones we usually talk about here.

You need some Preparation H for your butthurt?


----------



## Kilim (Aug 4, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> Why do you use white gbatemp? Are you racist?



i actually change between the white and black theme, i use the black theme 79% of the time to accommodate for the gender pay gap as well

2 birds one stone lad


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

Adran_Marit said:


> How do we know this won't brick if it isn't open source?



Just like any binary release, you can compile all the mentioned projects yourself and substitute them for the files i distribute, if you'd like !


----------



## SabinReneFigaroRandom (Aug 4, 2018)

Are you child?


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

SabinReneFigaroRandom said:


> Are you child?



We are all adults here on GBATemp, friendo !


----------



## Adran_Marit (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> Just like any binary release, you can compile all the mentioned projects yourself and substitute them for the files i distribute, if you'd like !


so what your saying is this is just a start pack of sorts not an actual cfw you built?


----------



## palantine (Aug 4, 2018)

Rajkosto, I don't know what your deal is but its very sad. Holding grudges, causing problems and drama and its all on you. I hope someday you become your best self and stop being an aggressive child all the time.


----------



## Drakia (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> You can compile all the mentioned projects yourself and substitute them for the files i distribute, if you'd like !


For someone who claims to be making something "[the] most user friendly", you sure haven't put much thought into organization 

Your instructions are also extremely unclear:
"Extract the contents of the zip onto the root of your microSD (overwriting everything when prompted), then run payload.bin using TegraRcmSmash"

I tried this, and my Switch didn't load any of the files because my SD card was still in my PC. So I tried with my SD card in my switch, but TegraRcmSmash complained it couldn't find payload.bin.

Why did you make this so hard to use?


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 4, 2018)

Honestly, Rajkosto, I really hope someone's hacked your account is trying to make you look like an ass. Your work is respectable, this ridiculous tirade you're currently going on is less so.

Regardless of that, thank you for the work you've put into various communities.


----------



## TheZander (Aug 4, 2018)

Wtf is going on, seriously? Is there really an earnest beef or are people egging something on that doesn't exist? This just seems like another thing so what's the big deal?


----------



## ApolloJustice (Aug 4, 2018)

Who knew a CFW released by a weeb could trigger a man with boneitis this deeply?


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

Please, leave bickering out of the thread, it's meant for serious RajNX support and discussion !


----------



## Shubshub (Aug 4, 2018)

Is there EmuNAND?


----------



## Reisyukaku (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> Please, leave bickering out of the thread, it's meant for serious RajNX support and discussion !


I think you've finally lost it


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2018)

Instructions unclear, became a dominatrix with a cult.


----------



## TheZander (Aug 4, 2018)

Edge of forum? This was a joke?


----------



## ExploitJunkie (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> followers on any top-secret Discord !



Have a feeling all these post attacks are from these so called top-secret Discord minions lol


----------



## Genwald (Aug 4, 2018)

Why can't we all just get along


----------



## Esjay131 (Aug 4, 2018)

ApolloJustice said:


> Who knew a CFW released by a weeb could trigger a man with boneitis this deeply?


Use of this "cfw" infects you with boneitis


----------



## tinbs (Aug 4, 2018)

ExploitJunkie said:


> Have a feeling all these post attacks are from this so called top-secret Discord minions lol


This is very clearly a joke in poor taste. lol


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

Got a splash for you, my man


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

No, this is not a joke, moderators are OBVIOUSLY BIASED TOWARDS A SPECIFIC CFW !!!
HOW CAN THIS BE TOLERATED ?


----------



## Kilim (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> Please, leave bickering out of the thread, it's meant for serious RajNX support and discussion !


alright real talk dude, shitposting, brigading and memery aside; what do you actually hope to gain from this?

you're a very respected developer, even by people in our ""community"" yet you do this garbage. dont you see the hypocrisy in making this? you say you don't want bickering or immature drama in this thread and yet it was these things that caused the thread to be made in the first place

fwiw im not a fan of our fellow rnx peeps brigading/insulting whatever this is in droves since its just them neatly falling into place with what you expect them to, but can you really blame them?


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> SUPPORT
> Ask your questions in this thread, no need to gain followers on any top-secret Discord !​


I don't like your rude behavior. No switch hacking community has a secret Discord. All invite links are within public view. Perhaps development teams speak privately amongst themselves in a private channels, but Discord servers as a whole have always been open to the public and advertised publicly.

ReiNX, ReSwitched, /r/SwitchHaxing, Nintendo Homebrew, and Switchbrew's Discord all have their invite links fully available. If you like, I can link to every single page that shows their invite link is in a clearly public place.


----------



## AecdArmy (Aug 4, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> Got a splash for you, my man


That is some sexy background splash right there, just needs a litte more boneitis!


----------



## Skullator (Aug 4, 2018)

It sure is nice to take breaks from Switch scene and just check in once every few weeks instead of actually try & follow this noise.

Raj, consider spending some time outdoors & getting some fresh air. Just get away from screens and smart phones for a day or two. I think you'd be surprised the difference it can make.


----------



## Esjay131 (Aug 4, 2018)

Nominated for Thread of the Year


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

AecdArmy said:


> That is some sexy background splash right there, just needs a litte more boneitis!


I bet the world's greatest person made that background.


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 4, 2018)

Is this the next SimonMKWii?


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> No, this is not a joke, moderators are OBVIOUSLY BIASED TOWARDS A SPECIFIC CFW !!!
> HOW CAN THIS BE TOLERATED ?


The Big Gete Star enabled me to cheat death! HOW COULD THIS BE?!


----------



## TheZander (Aug 4, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> I don't like your rude behavior. No switch hacking community has a secret Discord. All invite links are within public view. Perhaps development teams speak privately amongst themselves in a private channels, but Discord servers as a whole have always been open to the public and advertised publicly.
> 
> ReiNX, ReSwitched, /r/SwitchHaxing, Nintendo Homebrew, and Switchbrew's Discord all have their invite links fully available. If you like, I can link to every single page that shows their invite link is in a clearly public place.


No one has the invite to zanderz ellige switch haxing Infirmary.


----------



## blahblah (Aug 4, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Is this the next SimonMKWii?



It's more like a suicide. Actual developer (not a dopey kid like Simon) gets so raged the fuck out at ReiNX that they light themselves on fire, destroying what little credibility they had left.


----------



## Milenko (Aug 4, 2018)

The boneitis has spread to your brain, seek help


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> I don't like your rude behavior. No switch hacking community has a secret Discord. All invite links are within public view. Perhaps development teams speak privately amongst themselves in a private channels, but Discord servers as a whole have always been open to the public and advertised publicly.
> 
> ReiNX, ReSwitched, /r/SwitchHaxing, Nintendo Homebrew, and Switchbrew's Discord all have their invite links fully available. If you like, I can link to every single page that shows their invite link is in a clearly public place.


your first mistake, li'l doggo, was talking reasonable english at someone with boneitis


----------



## SEX_i_SHRAPNEL (Aug 4, 2018)

Raj, what's going on big guy?


----------



## Tracefox (Aug 4, 2018)

This thread should be closed, the comments are completely off topic at this point.


----------



## Huntereb (Aug 4, 2018)

blahblah said:


> It's more like a suicide. Actual developer (not a dopey kid like Simon) gets so raged the fuck out at ReiNX that they light themselves on fire, destroying what little credibility they had left.


rajkosto: "Here's my awesome signature patches! By the way, it's completely fucking useless and does fuck-all!"
*ReiNX releases*
rajkosto: "PLEASE USE MY PIRACY ENABLING TOOL!! PIRACY IS COOL NOW!! N O T I C E  M E!!!!"


----------



## AecdArmy (Aug 4, 2018)

Tracefox said:


> This thread should be closed, the comments are completely off topic at this point.


It was moved to EoF, it's fine


----------



## huma_dawii (Aug 4, 2018)

OMG this is crazy, have someone tried this so called cfw?


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

Tracefox said:


> This thread should be closed, the comments are completely off topic at this point.


this is edge of forum, dude
there is no topic


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

Mods please close this thread, it is overrun with nothing but bickering against my glorious "CFW", without even trying it.
I tried making another thread in the proper subforum, but mods deleted that for some reason too.
They are clearly in cahoots with other, competing "CFW"s.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> Mods please close this thread, it is overrun with nothing but bickering against my glorious "CFW", without even trying it.
> I tried making another thread in the proper subforum, but mods deleted that for some reason too.
> They are clearly in cahoots with other, competing "CFW"s.


yeah, we have people in high places
this is actually a conspiracy to fuck you, personally
but nobody will ever believe you


----------



## ExploitJunkie (Aug 4, 2018)

I know its frowned upon for gifs or meme posts, but this is how I am feeling about this currently.


----------



## Tracefox (Aug 4, 2018)

AecdArmy said:


> It was moved to EoF, it's fine


Didn't even notice wow lol


----------



## Esjay131 (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> Mods please close this thread, it is overrun with nothing but bickering against my glorious "CFW", without even trying it.
> I tried making another thread in the proper subforum, but mods deleted that for some reason too.
> They are clearly in cahoots with other, competing "CFW"s.


Social suicide isn't mentally healthy Raj. Do you need someone to talk to you?


----------



## blahblah (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> Mods please close this thread, it is overrun with nothing but bickering against my glorious "CFW", without even trying it.
> I tried making another thread in the proper subforum, but mods deleted that for some reason too.
> They are clearly in cahoots with other, competing "CFW"s.



The mods aren't going to fall for your nonsense. Everything, from the CFW name to your usage of "CFW" is designed as an attack, designed to trigger this reaction. You are getting what you wanted.


----------



## Reisyukaku (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> Mods please close this thread, it is overrun with nothing but bickering against my glorious "CFW", without even trying it.
> I tried making another thread in the proper subforum, but mods deleted that for some reason too.
> They are clearly in cahoots with other, competing "CFW"s.


Sorry champ, maybe next time.  
In the meantime go cool off kiddo.


----------



## huma_dawii (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> Mods please close this thread, it is overrun with nothing but bickering against my glorious "CFW", without even trying it.
> I tried making another thread in the proper subforum, but mods deleted that for some reason too.
> They are clearly in cahoots with other, competing "CFW"s.



Because I don't think people is taking you serious at this point... D:


----------



## garyopa (Aug 4, 2018)

i have popcorn for sale!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2018)

ExploitJunkie said:


> I know its frowned upon for gifs or meme posts, but this is how I am feeling about this currently.


>bringing popcorn to fake drama
Guess I'll have some too


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

garyopa said:


> i have popcorn for sale!


gimme popcorn, it's good

from discord:


----------



## AecdArmy (Aug 4, 2018)

garyopa said:


> i have popcorn for sale!


How much for a bag of salted?


----------



## Drakia (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> Mods please close this thread, it is overrun with nothing but bickering against my glorious "CFW", without even trying it.
> I tried making another thread in the proper subforum, but mods deleted that for some reason too.
> They are clearly in cahoots with other, competing "CFW"s.


Hey Raj, I'm curious, did you hate on Luma3DS when it forked off of ReiNAND?


----------



## Huntereb (Aug 4, 2018)

garyopa said:


> i have popcorn for sale!


When are you going to make a thread for the rajkosto CFW dongle? When do they ship?!


----------



## TheZander (Aug 4, 2018)

Reisyukaku said:


> Sorry champ, maybe next time.
> In the meantime go cool off kiddo.


What's going on here?


----------



## Esjay131 (Aug 4, 2018)

AecdArmy said:


> How much for a bag of salted?


Extra salted is free of charge


----------



## garyopa (Aug 4, 2018)

Huntereb said:


> When are you going to make a thread for the rajkosto CFW dongle? When do they ship?!



there is one already, he already sold the 'cfw' to R4S team.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

Esjay131 said:


> Extra salted is free of charge


rajkosto man returns to save the day with all the salt you can bear and more


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 4, 2018)

Still not as user friendly as SX-Pro. smh


----------



## Draxzelex (Aug 4, 2018)

So this is what social suicide looks like in action...


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

garyopa said:


> there is one already, he already sold the 'cfw' to R4S team.


shots fired on the port bow


----------



## Kilim (Aug 4, 2018)

tfw no gf


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> Mods please close this thread, it is overrun with nothing but bickering against my glorious "CFW", without even trying it.
> I tried making another thread in the proper subforum, but mods deleted that for some reason too.
> They are clearly in cahoots with other, competing "CFW"s.








obviously the truth


----------



## ZeroPoke (Aug 4, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> shots fired on the port bow


Ship has already sunk


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 4, 2018)

Just use Luma.


----------



## Huntereb (Aug 4, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> obviously the truth


----------



## AecdArmy (Aug 4, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Just use Luma.


DubNX eta wen?


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 4, 2018)

AecdArmy said:


> DubNX eta wen?


Do you want me to make a fork of ReiNX just to rename it to that?


----------



## huma_dawii (Aug 4, 2018)

What are the .ips files inside this "CFW"?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2018)

Someone tell me what happened.

I am drunk, this thread popped out of nowhere, and I thought it was promising.
Coming back an hour later, I'm even more confused than when I mixed up a local band with Pink Floyd when I woke up last night.


----------



## ExploitJunkie (Aug 4, 2018)

Dont worry everyone.. Team xecuter will save us from all this.


----------



## AecdArmy (Aug 4, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Do you want me to make a fork of ReiNX just to rename it to that?


Why would I not want that, Raj did the same but did not give out the sauce


----------



## ApolloJustice (Aug 4, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Someone tell me what happened.
> 
> I am drunk, this thread popped out of nowhere, and I thought it was promising.
> Coming back an hour later, I'm even more confused than when I mixed up a local band with Pink Floyd when I woke up last night.



Weeb man releases CFW with some patches that can actually be distributed now, boneitis man gets triggered and commits social suicide.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> obviously the truth


I'm in tears what the fuck


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Someone tell me what happened.
> 
> I am drunk, this thread popped out of nowhere, and I thought it was promising.
> Coming back an hour later, I'm even more confused than when I mixed up a local band with Pink Floyd when I woke up last night.



apparently mods punish the thread creator when a bunch of kids come onto their thread and shitpost.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> I'm in tears what the fuck


tfw best joke you'll ever make
no xp because edge of forum
rip

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



rajkosto said:


> apparently mods punish the thread creator when a bunch of kids come onto their thread and shitpost.








the banning of rajkosto - 2k18, colorized


----------



## Reisyukaku (Aug 4, 2018)

I just gotta say. Never thought someone would react like this over a children's console lmao.. Wish we would all just get along =]


----------



## garyopa (Aug 4, 2018)

Working on a new 'splash screen' for this CFW release:


----------



## SEX_i_SHRAPNEL (Aug 4, 2018)

this is so sad alexa play despacito


----------



## AecdArmy (Aug 4, 2018)

garyopa said:


> Working on a new 'splash screen' for this CFW release:
> 
> View attachment 138466


Is the splash screen popcorn at least boneless?


----------



## blahblah (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> apparently mods punish the thread creator when a bunch of kids come onto their thread and shitpost.



How much did making Piracy Patches hurt you? On a scale of 1-10?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2018)

garyopa said:


> Working on a new 'splash screen' for this CFW release:


Kikongokiller, reporting live for MKTV.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 4, 2018)

Y'all mf'ers need Jesus.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

engaged in conversation...
probably trying to get more salt airlifted in


----------



## iriez (Aug 4, 2018)

Great thread, been dying for 15 minutes straight.

Ya'll be doing some work! No, for real, you are all contributors. Everyone here is awesome, even in their moment of  glorious shitposting shame.

You guys should shake penises and call it a day.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Y'all mf'ers need Jesus.


Jesus died for our sigpatches


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

blahblah said:


> How much did making Piracy Patches hurt you? On a scale of 1-10?


6.9

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kikongokiller said:


> Jesus died for our sigpatches


i also would have accepted: "god is dead. we killed him"


----------



## blahblah (Aug 4, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> 6.9



Nice.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

blahblah said:


> Nice.


or should that be 0.6.9?


----------



## AecdArmy (Aug 4, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> 6.9
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


devmenu killed samus' parents and you want him in smash? what's wrong with you


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 4, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> 6.9
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


To be fair, I don't have imaginary friends either.. So..


----------



## ExploitJunkie (Aug 4, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Y'all mf'ers need Jesus.


lol


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

AecdArmy said:


> devmenu killed samus' parents and you want him in smash? what's wrong with you


all hail smug bot, lord of bots 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> To be fair, I don't have imaginary friends either.. So..


oh cool, another atheist
i feel like we're missing a greeting that makes us known to each other
many religions have li'l greetings and phrases and shit


garyopa said:


> Working on a new 'splash screen' for this CFW release:
> 
> View attachment 138466


still prefer mine


----------



## AecdArmy (Aug 4, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> all hail smug bot, lord of bots


Just look at my, AHEM, I mean our sons face, it's so cute


----------



## garyopa (Aug 4, 2018)

Its too bad we don't get XP for this section.

I think GBATEMP needs another 'level' up system, under XP -- PC (popcorn) points,


----------



## Draxzelex (Aug 4, 2018)

Look on the bright side, rajkosto. You went from being a Switch developer/hacker to a meme! Now the entire Internet will know of your infamy!


----------



## CoolFangs (Aug 4, 2018)

It worries me that it's not open source.


----------



## Huntereb (Aug 4, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Y'all mf'ers need Jesus.


Says the one with the gay pride flag on his profile lmao


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2018)

I hope you guys enjoy very low effort memes that don't even take 5 minutes, because boy I got a shit one for you today!


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> I hope you guys enjoy very low effort memes that don't even take 5 minutes, because boy I got a shit one for you today!View attachment 138467


what the fuck am i looking at


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> what the fuck am i looking at


A total of 5 hours experience in MS Paint


----------



## huma_dawii (Aug 4, 2018)

what is "the edge of the forum"?


----------



## rajkosto (Aug 4, 2018)

a place for angry people to shitpost, apparently.


----------



## AecdArmy (Aug 4, 2018)

rajkosto said:


> a place for angry people to shitpost, apparently.


Someone got too much salt put on his popcorn


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 4, 2018)

huma_dawii said:


> what is "the edge of the forum"?


you're level seven, dude
please learn about the site you frequent so much


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 4, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> you're level seven, dude
> please learn about the site you frequent so much


Never


----------



## Chary (Aug 4, 2018)

good gravy at least bring good memes to the table without petty fighting akin to 4 year olds at naptime


----------

